# Gallons to fish ratio....what's yours ???



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 55 g tank with 32 total living fishs...
My gallons to fish ratio is 1.71875. What's your ratio??


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

210 (not including sump) with 37 fish, or 5.7 gallons/fish.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

120 gallon (not including 20 gallons in sump). 40 fish. 3 gallons per fish.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have 5.7gpf right now in my 75 gallon. Looking to do 4.1gpf soon though.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Unless you are comparing the very same kind and size of fish, gallons per fish is not a very meaningful way to look at how stocked a tank is! For example, I have both giant danios (3-4 grams) and cichlids in excess of 1 1/2 lbs. (> 681 grams). Under this system, they are given the same value :lol: even though their space requirements are nothing similar!

I think a somewhat better way would be to look at the grams of fish per gallon. But even that does not really take into account the different space requirements of different fish.

180 gal. 10 fish. 18 gal./fish. aprox. 1000 grams. 5.55 grams/gallon

125 gal. 6 fish. 20.8 gal./fish aprox. 900 grams. 7.2 grams/gallon

90 gal. 10 fish 9 gal./fish aprox. 530 grams 5.88 grams/gallon

75 gal. 3 fish 25 gal./fish aprox. 975 grams 13 grams/gallon

29 gal. 9 fish 3.2 gal/fish aprox. 30 grams 1 gram/gallon


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

siklidguru said:


> I have a 55 g tank with 32 total living fishs...
> My gallons to fish ratio is 1.71875.


It's not just the numbers of fish but the particular kinds of fish. Your fish are all still rather small. A 4" - 4 1/2" cichlid is usually around 20-25 grams. Some of your fish are little larger, some smaller, but say probably on average 20-30 g each. Let's assume average of 25 g x 32 fish = 800 grams 14.5 grams/gallon. Even at their size, a lot of fish for this tank.

What you have stocked could quite easily exceed 8,000 grams. Over 17 lbs. of fish in a 55 gal. :lol: 145 grams/ gallon. Of course it will never get there, because there isn't anywhere near enough room for all these fish to develop.


----------

